# RAS - Ragusa Minerals



## Joe Blow (25 June 2010)

Aurora Funds Limited (AFV) is seeking to facilitate the merging (and subsequent listing on the ASX) of Aurora Funds Management Limited (established in 2003), Sandringham Capital Pty Ltd (established in 2005) and Fortitude Capital Pty Ltd (established in 2004).

The primary activities of these businesses are asset management and responsible entity/trustee services on behalf of Australian and New Zealand investors. Collectively, these businesses manage approximately $570 million in domestic equity, international equity, property, infrastructure and alternative asset classes for over 3,500 investors. 

http://www.aurorafunds.com.au


----------



## So_Cynical (29 July 2010)

*Re: AFV - Aurora Funds*

Aurora floated/listed at $2 a couple of weeks ago and promptly fell to 1.75 where it last traded a week ago...the 5 directors hold about 60% of the stock so fair chance that there wont be to many sellers and the SP should be stable from here...but who knows really. :dunno:

I've had a few of the Aurora listed funds on my watch-lists for quiet a while and have watched with interest...Aurora have a small and diverse swag of  listed funds that can be brought and sold both via a broker and via Aurora, and a few unlisted funds....Aurora listed funds below.


AOD - Aurora Sandringham Dividend Income Trust
AIB - Aurora Global Infrastructure Income Trust
ABW - Aurora Sandringham Australian Equity Income Trust
AUP - Aurora Property Buy-Write Income Trust

Now most of these funds have smallish caps and Aurora's total FUM is about 550 mill so not alot in comparison to the big managers...and so perhaps that's where some can see some potential, i mean with so many listed and even more unlisted funds, Aurora has alot of product to offer the investing public and super funds etc.

Super and funds management in general is a growth industry and it would seem to me that Aurora is well positioned to benefit from that...Have a look at there FUM growth over the last 5 years....its not to hard to imagine that if that sort of FUM growth can be maintained AFV could grow into a very big fund manager over the next 10 years.  and thus see its SP raise substantially over time.
~


----------



## robusta (17 February 2014)

*Re: AFV - Aurora Funds*

One of the institutions looks to be pulling $220 million out

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140217/pdf/42mrr8bmq2w592.pdf

FUM ten days ago was around $613 million

That will have to hurt the bottom line.


----------



## System (23 April 2015)

On April 23rd, 2015, Aurora Funds Limited (AFV) changed its name and ASX code to SIV Asset Management Limited (SAM).


----------



## System (2 October 2020)

On October 2nd, 2020, SIV Asset Management Limited (SAM) changed its name and ASX code to Ragusa Minerals Limited (RAS).


----------



## greggles (5 July 2021)

RAS acquires two new projects, the Monte Cristo Gold Project in Alaska and the Burracoppin Halloysite Project in Western Australia.

Both projects appear on the surface to have some potential:



> The Monte Cristo Gold Project comprises 500 granted claims (tenements), totalling 323.74km², located in Alaska, USA. The Project is located within the vicinity of multi-million ounce gold projects discovered by Nova Minerals Ltd (Korbel deposit 4.7m oz Au1) and GoldMining Inc (Whistler and Raintree deposits with combined 4.8m oz Au2).
> 
> The Project area contains four historical prospects – Monte Cristo, St Eugene, Old Man Breccia and Old Man Diorite – and these will be priority exploration targets to conduct initial exploration works.
> 
> The Monte Cristo Gold Project has several similarities to the Korbel deposit, including several valleys in a similar topographic setting, similar local geology and geophysical features (from resistivity and magnetic survey information).






> The Burracoppin Halloysite Project comprises 68 blocks, is located ~300 kilometres east of Perth in Western Australia, and is prospective for halloysite and kaolinite. The project is located near Merredin, with port access easily accessible via the Great Eastern Highway. All services required for a low-cost operation are in close proximity.
> 
> The project area adjoins Latin Resources Ltd (“Latin”) Noombenberry Halloysite Project, and specifically the Cloud Nine deposit (refer to Latin’s Maiden Inferred Mineral Resource announcement on 31 May 2021), with the potential for the strike extension to extend into the Burracoppin Halloysite Project area.




Please refer to the announcement for all the acquisition details including consideration and terms.

This morning's announcement has certainly given the RAS share price a boost. It is currently up 26.47% to 8.6c.


----------



## greggles (11 October 2021)

Nice bullish move today by Ragusa Minerals. Second largest volume day of 2021 so far. Finished the day at its high.

No news today but some news last Thursday that RAS has received Environmental Impact Assessment development approval from Zimbabwe’s Environmental Management Agency, to conduct gold mining and processing operations at the Lonely Mine Gold Project in Zimbabwe.


----------



## greggles (11 August 2022)

Good news for RAS today. Its NT Lithium Project is looking very prospective based on a study of previous historical works. Targets are now being generated and preparations for drilling are in progress. Management look to be moving this project forward fairly rapidly.

Lots of potential for a company with a market cap of just ~$13 million.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 August 2022)

definitely one for the nimble among us


----------



## frugal.rock (23 September 2022)

I have completely missed this stock.
Never new it existed. Oh well. 🤔
Chart looking like a future consideration on FA and TA might be in order.


----------

